# Maura Murray - Missing



## Helena Murray (May 22, 2005)

Hi...I am the relative of a family whose daughter, Maura Murray, disappeared on February 9, 2004 not far from the White Mountain National Forest near Woodsville, NH.  Although there have been unconfirmed sightings, the last place Maura was known to have been seen was on Route 112.  

Family members and friends have searched every other weekend for the past 15 months, but Maura has not been found and none of her credit cards have been used.  We have a very small group of searchers and are asking for your help if you are hiking, biking, backpacking or camping in the surrounding areas.  We ask that you be on the look out for Maura's clothing, a dark winter jacket and jeans or her belongings.  She is thought to have had her black backpack with her, along with her Samsung/Sprint phone and may have been wearing a Gucci watch.

Below is a link to a poster for Maura with contact information.  If any of you belong to local NH hiking clubs, we would appreciate your circulating the poster among your members or posting it(print in landscape view).  If you would like more information, please contact me at Helena@MauraMurray.com I have also provided a link to Maura's website.

www.MauraMurray.com
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/HelenaMurray3/Slide1.jpg
Thank you for your help,
Helena Murray


----------



## Lostone (May 22, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck!  

I hope all turns out well.


----------



## ChileMass (May 23, 2005)

Helena - 

I'm terribly sorry for you and your family.  I'm sure all of the members of AlpineZone will be happy to help when we are in the Woodsville/Route 112 area.  

I hope you receive some positive news soon.


----------



## pedxing (May 23, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and ther entire Murray Family.  I will post your note on other sites where people might help by being on the look out.


----------



## Helena Murray (May 23, 2005)

Thank you so much for your kind responses.  Maura's dad was quite pleased when I told him what I was doing...as he said, we need more eyes and its good to make you guys aware...here is the information:

February 9, 2004 - Haverhill, NH Route 112
Wearing a dark winter jacket, jeans and carrying a backpack, possibly wearing a Gucci watch and carrying Sprint/Samsung cell phone.
If you have information or find anything that could be connected to Maura, please contact:
www.MauraMurray.com 

MAURAMURRAY.COM
P.O. BOX 466
HUMAROCK, MA 02047

N.H. State Police - Major Crimes Unit 
Lt. Russ Conte at:  1-603-271-2663


----------

